# Pigeon Lofts & Hardware



## andinla

Check Out This Website Awesome Sheds, Playhouses, & Little Sheds, Green Houses. Design Plans start at 7.99 up to 49.00 cheap and they are so cute. Some of the would make great lofts. After clicking on the link scroll down to Plans List then go to sheds, cabins & Cottages, Playhouses, etc pictures. http://www.plansforfree.com/index.htm

Andi


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

Interesting domain name - "plansforfree" - but then they charge for them? LOL

Anyone looking for truly 'free' plans for starter lofts can find them at several websites.

This is one of the best sources I've found yet:

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## andinla

*I thought that was a little strange free plans*

it gets you to their site thats for sure. I just thought they were cute and pretty cheap. 

thanks for the link (free)
Andi


----------



## Skyeking

The Loft Design:

http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-loft.html#clean


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi all,

Another good link for this section provided by Lin Hansen for Hardware Cloth:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

And a couple of other links to aviary designs:

http://www.pixalbums.net/post.php?site=Pigeon&album=Alaska&pix=nloftpen.jpg

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/JeffDowningCage.htm

fp


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Lofts are Not Sheds !*

Hello All,

I highly suggest if one is interested in building a loft, that you forget shed designs. I certainly would never pay for shed designs !

You can go onto the AU website at : http://www.pigeon.org/sclofts1_05.htm
and see some showcase lofts, or even enter pigeon loft design into your search engine and find all kinds of links for lofts.


----------



## Skyeking

Thanks Warren,

If you have anymore sources please share.

We need a good resource thread for loft designs for our members.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Warren,
> 
> If you have anymore sources please share.
> 
> We need a good resource thread for loft designs for our members.



OK, 

Here's a problem, the best "Racing Pigeon Loft Designs", could have a commercial market value of many thousands of dollars. How does one over come this dilemma ? 

These designs also affect the "show bird" fancy. Since advances in pigeongly often come from the racing community.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK,
> 
> Here's a problem, the best "Racing Pigeon Loft Designs", could have a commercial market value of many thousands of dollars. How does one over come this dilemma ?


Yes, the "Best" lofts could and do cost thousands of dollars. However, starter lofts for beginners do not need to.

I notice that the first one on the AU site cost about $1200 to build. A little steep for many beginners. The first one on the link I provided cost around $500. 

Yes, that could still be a little expensive - but by purchasing supplies from less expensive sources, you can cut costs.

We have "Habitat for Humanity" in Canada - I'm not sure if it is in the US. Leftover supplies from HfH go to the "Restore" - a store where it is sold for much less than the usual price. I wonder if construction sites (like major subdivisions) would have someplace that you could contact, to purchase left- over odd size pieces of lumber?

Our local hardware stores all have a "free" bin outside - we've gotten bits and pieces of wood for our loft from there, by checking it frequently as we drive by.


----------



## feralpigeon

The US does have a Habitat for Humanity and the resell stores w/less expensive materials. Many urban areas also have salvage yards for construction materials.
And, the lumber stores, at least in this area, have what's called a "drop-off" box 
that is filled by lumber which has been cross-cut to length or ripped down in width. This is free to customers which want to paw their way through it and would work just fine for perches and the like.

fp


----------



## TerriB

feralpigeon said:


> ...a "drop-off" box that is filled by lumber which has been cross-cut to length or ripped down in width. This is free to customers which want to paw their way through it and would work just fine for perches and the like.
> fp


Yep, we got some nice cedar 2"x4" pieces for flight pen perches that way.


----------



## Skyeking

We usually pass alot of new construction, as this area is growing by leaps and bounds, and find trash cans or dump areas where we have gotten some nice small pieces of plywood and 2 X 4's. We always make sure to ask first so that everything is done above board. (no punn intended)


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

WhiteWingsCa said:


> Yes, the "Best" lofts could and do cost thousands of dollars. However, starter lofts for beginners do not need to.
> 
> I notice that the first one on the AU site cost about $1200 to build. A little steep for many beginners. The first one on the link I provided cost around $500.


 Actually, I was referring to racing lofts, and then only the "designs". I am sure there are differences around the country, but a lot of "beginners" are not poor.

Locally, I have seen a lot of 50 something males, getting back into pigeons. They have been sucessful in their careers, and now want to compete in a big way. $10-15,000 for a "starter" racing loft, may not be any big deal, for these older boys and their new toys !  I have even seen some of these "new guys" drop $30,000 on some fancy fad breeding stock. 

My point is, if you have a budget of $100 or so for a loft, then some modifications to a rabbit hutch, could do the trick for a few pair. If you are selling your Harley, Vette, and boat, in order to go into racing in a big way, where can you even buy, top of the line designs for a super racing loft ? In my neck of the woods, we have Jr. members with $14,000 lofts ! Fifty something boys, with $70,000 street rods, think nothing of $20-$40,000 lofts.

Where can they go for designs ? Really good designs, employing the latest technology, are not floating around out there for free, unless they are old and outdated.


----------



## re lee

Aloft desighn needs to meet the typew of birds you plan to raise and breed. Also numbers of birds you plan to have. A racing loft. Is not a over desighn. But it has to have the right room for young birds. old birds. Breeder loft. seperating area. Air exchange. Ect. So its often a little larger if you keep several birds. Lofts do not have to expencsive. But should look nice not to take away from the neigborhood. New people want to start out less sometimes. So asmaller loft is built. Then as time goes by changes are made. I would suggest checking local lofts as to what a person might need. And local codes. after all its about what you can afford first then how much you will spend. A smiple loft can still house the best pigeons.


----------



## meng

*Plans for Breeding box*

Do anyone know of plans to build breeding boxes?
FYI. I just finished building my loft from 

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

It was fun building it.


----------



## Lovebirds

meng said:


> Do anyone know of plans to build breeding boxes?
> FYI. I just finished building my loft from
> 
> http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
> 
> It was fun building it.


Is this new loft going to be your breeding loft? We have a loft designed after the one at Red Rose, it's just a little bigger. The section we have our cocks in has some nest boxes that are pretty nice to raise youngsters in. I don't know of a specific site that has plans for breeding boxes though. The pictures can be found here:

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/WidowhoodLoftPage.html


----------



## meng

*breeding box*

You have a lovely loft. It is going to be a breeding box. What should be the dimension for each box.


----------



## Lovebirds

meng said:


> You have a lovely loft. It is going to be a breeding box. What should be the dimension for each box.


Thank you.......
Well, the bigger the better..........It should be AT LEAST 24" X 12" X 12". You need room for two nest bowls, one in each corner.


----------



## meng

*Breeding boxes*

Your breeding box look like a good size. Is it 24" x 12" x 12"?


----------



## Lovebirds

meng said:


> Your breeding box look like a good size. Is it 24" x 12" x 12"?


Actually, the boxes in the Widowhood loft with the different colored fronts are about 30" X 16". The boxes in our breeding loft are about 26" X 16" This according to my husband. He's the builder.  
You'll notice that there are two different fronts on the two boxes. I personally prefer raising babies in the one with the doors that open. Just makes it easier to clean the inside. We let our widowhood pairs raise one round in that loft and it was ok but a little harder to clean around the colored front because it's stationary. Just a presonal preference.


----------



## Victor

*Insect netting*

*Hi fellow members and guests,

One more point I would like to add is the importance of adding mesh screen in front of your hardware cloth. This screen material is available in grey and black metal type, and a soft fiberglass roll is also available and can be found at most home improvement stores.It is easy to cut.

A roll can cost about $7.00 or so, and come in various lengths and widths and can be secured with tacks over the hardware cloth, and can be easily removed after the mosquito season, which can run from mid Spring to early Fall.

I also keeps out other pests such as flies and bees or wasps.*


----------



## agent prongs

*How do you build your own*

I had wanted to build my own but what exactly does loft look like



Marie


----------



## Lovebirds

agent prongs said:


> I had wanted to build my own but what exactly does loft look like
> 
> 
> 
> Marie


Marie, If you will type in racing pigeons or racing pigeon lofts or pigeon lofts in your search engine, you'll get lots of web sites with pictures. Lofts can be VERY elaborate and or VERY simple. Depends on your skill as a carpenter, your budget and what you plan to do.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

Here are some websites with good loft ideas:

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
http://www.redroselofts.com/carlos_loft.htm
http://www.pigeonplanet.com/images/loft_raz.jpg


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I always had an idea for a loft. I am thinking of finding an older flatbed trailer, floored with wood. Such as the ones used to pull four wheelers etc, about 14 x 7. You could knock out a few wood slats four a grated floor under the perches. Then you could build a loft on the trailer, attached soundly to the base. You could build removable aviaries when you want to move the loft. This loft could be fully movable just by putting air in the tires and hooking up to the loft. You could skirt it when set up to hide the undercarriage and wheels. You could build an aviary around the neck of the trailer. Just an idea that I always have had. 
Randy


----------



## DEEJAY7950

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
I plan to build a loft based on " Steve Ribaudo's " Build, looks good, will start with a small 8x8 like that and then later hopefully add on for a young bird loft! Although i must say i did change things around alot to make it into what i needed ( inside loft storage for misc items)! 

Red rose loft has many good ideas to consider i highly recommend visting their site for information!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

hillfamilyloft said:


> I always had an idea for a loft. I am thinking of finding an older flatbed trailer, floored with wood. Such as the ones used to pull four wheelers etc, about 14 x 7. You could knock out a few wood slats four a grated floor under the perches. Then you could build a loft on the trailer, attached soundly to the base. You could build removable aviaries when you want to move the loft. This loft could be fully movable just by putting air in the tires and hooking up to the loft. You could skirt it when set up to hide the undercarriage and wheels. You could build an aviary around the neck of the trailer. Just an idea that I always have had.
> Randy


Hello Randy,

Our combine race secretary built just what you described. I'm not sure that it is that much different then a WWI or II pigeon corps type of mobile loft. Although for as often as a loft needs to be moved, a modular design which can be taken apart and relocated, may work just as well.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Warren
I would love to find one of those old WWII mobile lofts for a young bird race loft. It would be cool to build a replica of one. 
Randy


----------



## abisai

*starter loft*

Need plans for a nice inexpensive loft . . .? Go to the following addy . . .click the link that says starter loft, and check out their plans . . .also examples of other folk who followed the design with some variations.. 'ats how i build my loft . . nad I must say I'm quite happy with it abisai 

http://members.aol.com/pioneerloft/#


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I would recommend that you widen the loft a bit for more room. Go to lovebirds loft and look at their widowhood loft. This would also give you a good idea for a breeding loft with two section. You could put an aviary below the aviary with the trap to help you separate birds. When and if I build another loft I will most likely use this design built on the top of a car type trailer. This way it would be mobile. 
Randy


----------



## Hanz

I modified these plans to make a small "kit" type loft.

http://www.uplandbirddog.com/training/loft.html

Here's my result:




























I've made a few changes since the photo was taken but it's pretty much the same. I don't use bottom doors like the plans suggest and I have only had one "problem" (I think it was a cat). I'll fix that once the weather gets a bit warmer.

Here's some rough plans I drew up:


----------



## Tati

*Is this loft big enough?*

Is this loft/cage big enough for two un-releasable pigeons? It is 4'Dx 2'Wx 3'H. The enclosed box part is 2'Dx 2'W. I currently have one female feral, over the hump with PMV, that cannot fly without crashing. She may enjoy life more with company, and I wonder if another like pigeon, preferably female, would fit. Suggestions or thoughts welcomed.
Tati

http://homepage.mac.com/seaeddy/Pigeon/PhotoAlbum5.html


----------



## spirit wings

Tati said:


> Is this loft/cage big enough for two un-releasable pigeons? It is 4'Dx 2'Wx 3'H. The enclosed box part is 2'Dx 2'W. I currently have one female feral, over the hump with PMV, that cannot fly without crashing. She may enjoy life more with company, and I wonder if another like pigeon, preferably female, would fit. Suggestions or thoughts welcomed.
> Tati
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/seaeddy/Pigeon/PhotoAlbum5.html


ahhh that is cute!...I think another would be fine in there if they got along well and you may need to clean it more often, but it is right at the limit for 2 I would think...can the pigeon get up to a perch? if so that would be a good thing to put in there, if not, a brick to sit on would help and her nails would get filed down from getting on the brick...she would most likely benifit from having a pigeon companion....good luck


----------



## Pegasus

*The Floor......*

This is a must...Change the floor to galvanized screen like the one you use for their aviary, so the cat can't get a hold of your bird/s...


----------



## Guest

*Quote*



Trees Gray said:


> The Loft Design:
> 
> http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-loft.html#clean


Please turn to page 14 of your guides. . . .


----------



## glander2007

*Hello*



Trees Gray said:


> The Loft Design:
> 
> http://www.birdhealth.com.au/bird/pigeon/race-loft.html#clean


"Please turn to page 14 of your guides and . . . . .


----------



## Peach

*perch*

why are some perches or shelfs that I see are a upside down "V"? Is that better then a flat shelf?


----------



## randymcone

Peach said:


> why are some perches or shelfs that I see are a upside down "V"? Is that better then a flat shelf?


Basically, "Poop guards"....The upside down "V" part keeps the bird on the upper perch from crapping on the perch below.


----------



## ValencianFigs

*I know what you mean*



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I highly suggest if one is interested in building a loft, that you forget shed designs. I certainly would never pay for shed designs !
> 
> You can go onto the AU website at : http://www.pigeon.org/sclofts1_05.htm
> and see some showcase lofts, or even enter pigeon loft design into your search engine and find all kinds of links for lofts.


I know what you mean they don't look like aviaries or lofts at all..


----------



## PigeonElite

Great article I found with loft section breakdown.

http://www.worldpigeon.org/2010/03/loft-construction-and-design/


----------



## TerriB

Lots of good information on that site! Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## fly_heart

Thanks For The Link


----------



## bjanzen

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=515284&postcount=3

Found this very helpful...... thanks


----------



## Chinapigeon

*Chinese loft design style*

Dear all,
We are racing pigeon appliances manufacturer in China,and we have ever help our local pigeon loft for building,If you want to buy some loft pigeon products from China ,you may see our website www.lvshangnn.com for reference. any questions pls contact me.
Best regards
Simom

Nanning Lvshang Pet products Co.,Ltd

ADD: No.36, Shunfeng street, Wuxiang Avenue, Nanning, Guangxi, China
TEL: +86-771-2657831
FAX: +86-771-6784096
Email: [email protected]
[email protected]
WEBSITE: www.lvshangnn.com


----------



## buttertup

My husband and father -n-law have allowed me an old outbuilding of considerable size. visualise an old tractor shed as it is open fronted. We have new barn so this is no longer needed. My problem right now is lumber. My plan is to buy a few pieces a week and I have requested a piece of plywood instead of a proper gift for my B.D. Lol. I certainly would not be too proud to visit a drop off box or construction site. It may take me a little longer, but I have a good solid plan with lots of room for growth, but oh, I am so impatient.


----------



## elsilva

*Wire Mesh*

I have built my loft (8x10) but a little confused on the type of wire to use for the exercise pen. I was thinking of buying this type, 1 Mesh Galv Welded 16 Gauge (0.063"). Would this work for the bottom as well?


----------



## mitch324

abisai said:


> Need plans for a nice inexpensive loft . . .? Go to the following addy . . .click the link that says starter loft, and check out their plans . . .also examples of other folk who followed the design with some variations.. 'ats how i build my loft . . nad I must say I'm quite happy with it abisai
> 
> http://members.aol.com/pioneerloft/#


 what happen to pioneer loft ??


----------



## vmj83459

Range or link does not work.


----------



## minister man

most of the links on this thread no longer work.


----------



## avjudge

Should this still be a sticky topic when few - if any - of the links still work? Can it be "un-stickied"? Or maybe people have some updated information to share.


----------



## NavyDT

*None of the links work anymore*

this needs to be removed, none of the links work anymore


----------



## ZoTToZ

It's 2020 and they still do not work  For people like me trying to come and learn something, it's very frustrating to click on all these links and welcome my friend Mr. 404  

Z...


----------



## beachwood45789

Hi, just ask google you will get 1,000s of loft designs


----------



## ZoTToZ

Ty beachwood, indeed I have been, but most of them are... not so good. I figured that a forum like this would be a better filter than Google, assuming pigeon experts would be congregating here and I believe they do/have but many links many places are out of date and/or broken and it just needs to be cleaned up, especially a sticky at the top of a major topic thread, that's all. Ty for trying to help me

Z...


----------



## Benjeon

NavyDT said:


> *None of the links work anymore*
> 
> this needs to be removed, none of the links work anymore


Yeah, I'd second that. I went through and tried every link and got nothing.


----------



## ElizabethAthena

ZoTToZ said:


> It's 2020 and they still do not work  For people like me trying to come and learn something, it's very frustrating to click on all these links and welcome my friend Mr. 404
> 
> Z...


Something effective I have found is to look on archive.org or the Wayback Machine for the cached version of the link. Effective 2 of 3 times so far.


----------

